# us dollar hurts us bad



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, I'm rethinking all my shoots this year now, it's just not worth it. I may do one but that's about it. A good year to stay at home and shoot maybe. For archery gear look at ALT services, cheaper than LAS with the dollar rate now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

What is alt services


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

302jarvis said:


> What is alt services


http://www.altservices.co.uk/


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

On the flip side, americans can come up here and shoot a weekend with us for a smoking deal. Be sending some probes into NY and michigan


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Exactly Eric. The outlet malls near the border are filled with NY number plates now so they are willing to come back over now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh...but it doesn't hurt the Casino go'ers...UNREAL!!!!


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

not good for us at all !!!
really wanted to buy a new bow, to replace 15 yr old one I have now, but with current exchange rate not going to spend the extra $500 :sad:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well fess up here who did vote for trudeau...not a leader just a kid playing politics and modeling... I didn`t...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't vote but I would never vote Liberal anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Pray in 4 years another blue wave washes up and cleana the red off of us. 
A fellow in here has a signature I enjoy. "Liberalism is a mental disorder". Lol.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

love it


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sheesh ... at 67 cents today... but still need to buy the toys. How about Australia as a supply source? their dollar is still at 95 cents.


----------



## Drake691 (Nov 17, 2013)

Seeing how this mess wasn't created Trudeau, this has been in the making for the last couple years. This is a Conservative mess


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Without turning this into a political debate really I guess it's a US fault. Most of this has to do with the price of oil, which is being controlled by the Saudis, a big export of ours is oil. Oil price goes down our export is worth less, dollar takes a tumble. I don't know the fine economic lines that all go into it but I gather this is the jist. 
All that said, we are all still in for a world of hurt with our red pretty boy PM yet.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Pretty accurate Eric. The worry for me is that we have a slumped economy and that French clown is still insisting on throwing money away on useless social programs to prop up his inner city vote. If you live outside of a big city, you don't matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tspiri (Feb 1, 2013)

anybody know of any Canadian companies out there selling components at a fair price. I was looking at components to build a couple of new sets of arrows and almost crapped my pants


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Liberals in Ottawa and Liberals in Queens Park. We are taking it deep from both. 

No Liberal vote from this guy


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

Hey tspiri I work at a machine shop and make stabilizer weights and odd parts here and there for people. Right now I'm working on some parts for a guys bow so I'm a little filled up at the moment, but if you or anyone else is interested I'm possibly looking into making points maybe pin nocks and other odds and ends. With the dollar being so low right now I to am looking for ways to save money (competitive target isn't cheap lol dam Nano pro's). One thing I was thinking about was even trying to make tungsten and tool steel points. If I can get the material at a reasonable price i should be able to make the points cheaper then the major companies. I'll have to wait and see what happens and where the interest is.

If there is anyone interested in points or pins let me know.

P.S. To answer the question about Canadian companies/ manufactures the only Canadian archery product manufacture that i know of is APA Archery in Saskatchewan. If anyone know of any others let me know.


----------



## tspiri (Feb 1, 2013)

Good for you radulf I hope you do well making those components. Anybody who gets bitten by the archery bug quickly realizes how damned expensive a pastime it is. Once upon a time the exchange rate was more reasonable you could just order online no fuss... The other day I placed 3 small items(10-20$) in my shopping cart at Lancaster and was quickly over 150$ with shipping and the exchange. I didn't place that order and from the look of things I wont be placing any orders for a long time.

I was wondering if there was some Canadian online equivalent to Lancaster.


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

The closest thing i know of is The Bow Shop in Waterloo. They have a pretty good selection of things to choose from.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

radulf said:


> Hey tspiri I work at a machine shop and make stabilizer weights and odd parts here and there for people. Right now I'm working on some parts for a guys bow so I'm a little filled up at the moment, but if you or anyone else is interested I'm possibly looking into making points maybe pin nocks and other odds and ends. With the dollar being so low right now I to am looking for ways to save money (competitive target isn't cheap lol dam Nano pro's). One thing I was thinking about was even trying to make tungsten and tool steel points. If I can get the material at a reasonable price i should be able to make the points cheaper then the major companies. I'll have to wait and see what happens and where the interest is.
> 
> If there is anyone interested in points or pins let me know.
> 
> P.S. To answer the question about Canadian companies/ manufactures the only Canadian archery product manufacture that i know of is APA Archery in Saskatchewan. If anyone know of any others let me know.


Brian has made me a couple archery pieces and I recently purchased some stabilizer weights. 
His work is top notch and the price is a bargain!
You will not be disappointed. 



tspiri said:


> Good for you radulf I hope you do well making those components. Anybody who gets bitten by the archery bug quickly realizes how damned expensive a pastime it is. Once upon a time the exchange rate was more reasonable you could just order online no fuss... The other day I placed 3 small items(10-20$) in my shopping cart at Lancaster and was quickly over 150$ with shipping and the exchange. I didn't place that order and from the look of things I wont be placing any orders for a long time.
> 
> I was wondering if there was some Canadian online equivalent to Lancaster.


I agree with the Bow Shop and will also add Archers Nook to the list.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I was suppose to go in vacation this year Republic Dominco and i change mind with the exchange. I will see in august for the World championship IBO


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a shame the MSM spews the bullshoney line that oil prices and low interest rates affect the currency exchange rate. Total lie. 

Currency rates are affected by the digital "printing" of more money by the privately controlled central banksters. Yes, Bank of Kanukistan is a private entity. As are all central banks, especially the Federal Reserve. 

I notice however, that the loonie freefall coincides with the election of another Turdo. When his father was PM the Kanuk buck (not called loonie then, as it was still paper) was worth about 60 cents US. 

Say what you want about the Conartist stupidity leading to a Lieberal landslide, as it's true. Lying about income trusts... freely spending money we don't have... burying rights under surveillance... sending Kanuks to US prisons for breaking US laws while in Canada... at least the Cons had some sort of handle on the economy, and knew better than "budgets balance themselves."

Sorry for ranting... this low loonie is hurting very bad.


----------



## BowLegged (Dec 24, 2012)

4 Fletch said:


> Say what you want about the Conartist stupidity leading to a Lieberal landslide, as it's true. Lying about income trusts... freely spending money we don't have... burying rights under surveillance... sending Kanuks to US prisons for breaking US laws while in Canada... at least the Cons had some sort of handle on the economy, and knew better than "budgets balance themselves."
> 
> Sorry for ranting... this low loonie is hurting very bad.




I thought this forum was about archery, not a place for a sore loser to spew out of context Reform/Conservative talking points!

BTW - The government you claim had a handle on the economy left Canada an additional 170 Billion dollars of debt and a loonie that was worth 77 cents.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

BowLegged said:


> I thought this forum was about archery, not a place for a sore loser to spew out of context Reform/Conservative talking points!
> 
> BTW - The government you claim had a handle on the economy left Canada an additional 170 Billion dollars of debt and a loonie that was worth 77 cents.


Complaining about how the private banking cartel known as Bank of Kanada creates so much currency out of nothing that archers suffer when trying to buy stuff that's produced by our largest trading partner is being a sore loser? 

Listing a few of the lies and idiotic misteps of the previous government is spewing Conartist talking points? 

Holy lack of reading comprehension Batman. 

Even if I was a Conartist supporter -- and if you had understood my post you'd have seen I clearly am not -- last time I checked 77 cents buys more than 55 cents. Yesterday $200USD cost me $291CD. 

Read what I typed again. Maybe you'll grasp it the next time. 

While in your ignorance, lack of comprehension, rush to judgement and logical fallacy of straw man you have insulted me, I'm not holding my breath waiting for an apology.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys lighten up all of u ...pls I think we all comprehend that we need a strong gov`t to lead us back into the black books.. ?????? don`t think we have it this term...


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

4 Fletch said:


> Yesterday $200USD cost me $291CD.


Did you ever get a crappy exchange rate. Dollar closed yesterday at $.71 what bank did you use?

I don't care if you guys want to crap on politicians you don't like but Canada is spelled with a C.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Durhampro said:


> Did you ever get a crappy exchange rate. Dollar closed yesterday at $.71 what bank did you use?
> 
> I don't care if you guys want to crap on politicians you don't like but Canada is spelled with a C.


At the banks rate $200 USD would cost you $282 Canadian but at currency exchanges I can see it being $291, sucks either way living under Liberals.
Simple fact is if we need stuff we have to buy it though. I'm just trying to use what I have right now and not planning on any cross border shoots right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

durhampro that's world exchange you can`t buy a usa dollar for less than a 1.44 Canadian any where.... bank or currency exchange..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

1.45 at bank a hour ago and teller says to me not too bad...friggin near crapped my pants.. 1600 cost me close too 2300


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry fellas. I was up there in May 2015 and I spent $800 on nothing but beer and burgers. The taxes up there are insane and things I could get in the states for $35 cost me $80 up in NB. I have no idea how you guys afford to live.....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not having to deal with things like Presidential elections and the likes of Trump, Cruz and Clinton more than makes up for it.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

jmack73 said:


> Sorry fellas. I was up there in May 2015 and I spent $800 on nothing but beer and burgers. The taxes up there are insane and things I could get in the states for $35 cost me $80 up in NB. I have no idea how you guys afford to live.....


We afford it because we are paid much much more money at our jobs. I did 16 years in the USA and it's so much better to work and live in Canada. The higher income more than makes up for the slightly higher taxes.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

Things must have changed because when I left Canada 18 years ago I was paid less and taxes more than in the US.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Things have changed a lot. Saskatchewan is rolling in money. Ontario is now a poor province relying on welfare money sent from Alberta and Saskatchewan. No longer are her people Saskatchewan's biggest and highest quality export. Now Ontario kids in their 20's leave Ontario for Saskatchewan to get good jobs. Alberta is enduring a tough time right now with the price of oil so low, but it's just a blip.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow! Hard to imagine, but I believe you.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me, under the liberals Ontario is going to hell in a hand cart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlwaysHopeful (Sep 24, 2014)

This is to funny. 10 years of Harper results in a blameless outstanding government according to Tory supporters. The new Canadian government, and it wouldn't have mattered if it was NDP or Liberal, is responsible for everything wrong with Canada during the past 3 months, according to you Tory supporters. You guys always give me good laugh. Thanks!

When it comes to the Wynne government, I agree we do have one big problem that needs correction ASAP. But then she, as the Premier of Ontario, is not responsible for the dollar collapsing.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

TER said:


> We afford it because we are paid much much more money at our jobs. I did 16 years in the USA and it's so much better to work and live in Canada. The higher income more than makes up for the slightly higher taxes.


You would have to in order to afford Tobacco and Alcohol but I will admit that some of the women up there are real friendly.... That was the highlight of the trip!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Generally, blue supporters will tell you the Harper goverent was not perfect but as far as the country's economy goes they had it running well. Unfortunately today's society says if you call out lazy people for being lazy or use general common sense to deal with a situation you are to be crucified. Ontarios been in trouble since we got Painted red, the country's not long behind. But that's the way democracy works, and most blue supporters would agree I think. Personally if I was Harper I woulda breathed a big sigh of relief after that election. It's pretty apparent what the people want, social programs and legal pot!


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd prefer to focus on "archerytalk", but that's just me talking... I'd suggest you guys start trading and buying bows that are discounted and still do the job. Also, wouldn't it be cool to see a res-erection of Champion...?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd like to see a Canadian company building bows and arrows too. So how come we don't have any of these? Why do we have Ikea importing wood furniture, we have trees? Some may say it's simple....we are a resource based country. Ha, we used to have manufacturing and a diverse economy. BUT, in the past 20 years, the cards have been played to be in resources, oil dominates. Hey, guess what, oil is tanking and so is the loonie, engineered buy others. And canucks need to re-invent themselves and how we fit into the world if we want our currency to have a stronge buying power. 

And vs the USD the loonie has lost 30 cents in 36 months. Why? Because the USD is stronger now after the US recession of 2008/9 and also the global glut of oil has rendered the loonie lower. Canada is one of the top nations most effected by the global demand for oil. Harper accentuated that by putting much of his efforts into selling Canada to the world as an oil super power. It's not working so well now. 

Anyway, if you are buying foreign made archery equipment, get used to paying world prices. 

Cheers


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

Use to be a few Champion was one of them, until a guy put a patent on modules sued everyone and only the top four were in biz for a long time.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought APA was Canadian. Am I wrong?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wheelie said:


> I thought APA was Canadian. Am I wrong?


I think you are correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes APA is Canadian
There is Howitzer Archery in Ottawa making Arrows
Deflef with his DS Avantage sights and rests. 

You do have the option to buy Canadian. 

Ron


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just had a look at APA's web page. Great to see. 

Maybe now is the time for them to expand? If they can keep their costs in Canada and they sell to Canada then they may be able to gain some market share vs higher currency countries. And if they sell to US and costs are Cdn then there is room for more profit and/or additional sales based on price. Could be a 2 or 3 year play as most say the loonie will be low until 2018 at least, given current conditions.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I deer hunted about an hour north of Coldwater, ON. this past November and it was great for me. I made sure I didn't have much Canadian cash left when going home.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Guys PLEASE stop repeating the commonly accepted bullshoney, which is only commonly accepted because few people understand economics, especially economists. 

*There is only 1 reason a currency loses purchasing power. It has NOTHING to do with oil or resources or any of the nonsense the MSM says.* 

It's because the privately held central bank digitally "prints" more money. It's called monetary inflation, and it's how governments tax without passing a tax in Parliament. ALL governments do it. Some just choose to do it more than others. Turdo learned a lot from his father, who also kept our buck at 60 cents. 

As for APA they make very impressive bows. And the babe holding them in some of their ads is the founder's wife.



Durhampro said:


> Did you ever get a crappy exchange rate. Dollar closed yesterday at $.71 what bank did you use?
> 
> I don't care if you guys want to crap on politicians you don't like but Canada is spelled with a C.


TD Kanada Trust 

And closing price is often higher than middle of the day.


----------



## GetLethal (Jan 28, 2016)

Right?! I wasnt sure what I was reading after the first "Hail Harper". Its like something off of the oilfeild confessions facebook page "When lord harper was pm everything was great, since trudumm got in my wife cheated on me and I got a flat tire, THANKS NDP!"


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

4 Fletch said:


> Guys PLEASE stop repeating the commonly accepted bullshoney, which is only commonly accepted because few people understand economics, especially economists.
> 
> *There is only 1 reason a currency loses purchasing power. It has NOTHING to do with oil or resources or any of the nonsense the MSM says.*
> 
> ...



Yeah, we should trust what the guy that can't spell Canada has to say.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Those APA bows - anyone has any experience shooting them for anything other than hunting? Seems their website, and most their bows are geared very much towards hunters... not that I wouldn't love a carbide knife sharpener built into my target bow


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Durhampro said:


> Yeah, we should trust what the guy that can't spell Canada has to say.


Like we can trust a guy who doesn't know the difference between _guy who_ and _guy that_. 

There's a difference between not knowing how to spell and choosing not to spell. 

There's also a difference between not knowing and choosing to ignore good information right in front of you. Not knowing has hurt me in the past... choosing my own spellings has never hurt me. 



bigbadwoolfe said:


> Those APA bows - anyone has any experience shooting them for anything other than hunting? Seems their website, and most their bows are geared very much towards hunters... not that I wouldn't love a carbide knife sharpener built into my target bow


It was close to three years ago the APA founder and provincial sales mgr showed up at Mackie's and were setting up all the latest models for whoever wanted to try them. So no, it was not hunting. 

The Mamba impressed me, as did the Viper Nano. Smooth and fast. A few guys bought APAs later that week.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Lol, Yes I laughed out load.
4 Fletch I'm going to think of you as "Charlie Farquharson" and entertainment worth the price of admission. But messed up enough to make us think. I bet you have purple shoes....seriously j/k.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good to see everybody getting along... lol lol .. apa was one of our major sponsors at the pandp archery tournament.. Nabil every year donated a bow to us for a prize. graciously.... they make a fine product and have never never heard of a production problem.... they are hot shooters ..good line of products for all capabilities from beginner to pro..


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

New from OK is a 42" and 44" ATA, 
with a CAD to Euro 1,57:1 in contrast I won't run for a new bow soon


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

cc46 said:


> Lol, Yes I laughed out load.
> 4 Fletch I'm going to think of you as "Charlie Farquharson" and entertainment worth the price of admission. But messed up enough to make us think. I bet you have purple shoes....seriously j/k.


Thank you cc46. Never thought myself a comedian, however being compared to a national treasure is very kind of you and suits me fine. Since this is a free forum I guess you're obtaining the price of admission. 

No purple shoes, altho I have a pair of blue flame Converse All Stars I only wear on stage. Several other pairs in different colors too... black w purple threads... black with red threads... black and olive green... and a rare pair of red and blue that even guys ask me about when I wear them.


----------

